# Single gas burner that sits directly on top of calor gas cylinder



## eamonn123456 (3 Feb 2010)

*Single gas burner that sits directly on top of calor gas cylinder* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Used to be available, kind of thing council men boiled the kettle on...

can't seem to find one by googling.

Anyone know where I can get one please?


----------



## Celtwytch (3 Feb 2010)

I know exactly the sort of thing you're looking for (my mother has a double-burner version), but I'm not sure if they're still available. The closest I could find was this one in Argos: 
but it uses a particular type of cartridge. 

It might be worth asking in shops that sell camping equipment.

Actually, I just did another quick search and found an Irish company that sells what you're looking for. It seems you need to buy a hose and a regulator seperately. I can't link to the item directly, but it's towards the bottom of this page: http://www.omearacamping.com/Accessories/cookers.htm


----------



## eamonn123456 (3 Feb 2010)

Thanks for that!  WOuld prefer the direct fit but possibly no longer allowed / available.


----------

